# Colored Mascara!



## Nox (May 6, 2008)

As funky as this might sound, I have always loved blue mascara.  Does anyone know of a good brand that still sells it?  Everywhere I look, it seems to be either sold out or discontinued or most likely, not available.

Also, I want to know if it is possible:  Has anybody made their own colored mascara with a regular clear formula and alot of brightly colored pigment? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 6, 2008)

Perhaps you should look into MAC's mixing medium for the lashes and add the blue pigment (or any other colour, for that matter!) to that.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 6, 2008)

Try Urban Decay or Vicent Longo
or what the person said above.

I used to have this awesome one by Estee Lauder MagniScope.  I got it from CCO, so I don't know if they still sell it.  But it made my lashes awesome and gave it color


----------



## Brittni (May 6, 2008)

Urban Decay - Big Fatty Colored Mascara (New)
Bourjois
Vincent Longo - even has red, yellow, etc


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 6, 2008)

I really like NYXs colored mascara they have it on their website !


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 6, 2008)

Lancome has several of their formulas available in navy blue.  Unless you mean  bright blue?


----------



## Nox (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_Lancome has several of their formulas available in navy blue.  Unless you mean  bright blue?



_

 





 Yes, bright blue.  Thanks!


----------



## makeupislove (May 7, 2008)

what I do when I want blue lashes is just put on my regular mascara on and put a coat of my Blue Herizon liquidlast liner on top, works just as well!


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2008)

I had an absolutely gorgeous purple one from Yves Saint Laurent. I dunno what happened to it but every time I wore it people would compliment my eyes and ask how I got my lashes that colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just did a search and found out that its called "Volume Effect Faux Cils' Luxurious Mascara and the colour is Facinating Viole. It retails for $27.50 US and you can purchase it at Nordstrom.


----------



## iluvmac (May 7, 2008)

Chanel and Yves Saint-Laurent make beautiful colored mascaras!! I used Chanel's Inimitable waterproof in Emeraude (emerald) last summer and everyone complimented my eyes!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 7, 2008)

I like benefit's bag gal blue mascara


----------



## mizzbeba (May 7, 2008)

Mary Kay had a gorgeous bright blue mascara. The name of the tube says "Velocity".  I don't know if they still sell it though. I just checked their website and it's not on there.


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2008)

As the poster above suggested there is a new Vincent Longo line of colored mascaras at Sephora.  I would like to try some lash mixing medium and mix it with Pink Pearl pigment.  I wonder how that would look.


----------



## Rennah (May 7, 2008)

DiorShow!!!
They have a BRIGHT blue mascara, I love it.










I also have Benefit BadGAL Blue, which is a navy blue.

Almay's intense i-color line has colored mascaras - I have the purple amethyst one, which is a dark (not bright) purple.

I also have Chanel Extreme Cils Intense in 54 Jade - a really pretty dark jade green.

I love colored mascara! I want to try Barry M's mascara.


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

I was just at Sephora last week, and Urban Decay has a bright blue in their Big Fatty Mascara, they also have a really pretty purple too.





When did MAC discontinue theirs?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 12, 2008)

Yep, as mentioned above-Urban Decay has some lovely blue mascara.  Bright and darker blue (not navy).  I think Max Factor just came out with a line for colored mascara too.


----------



## jinxii (May 12, 2008)

I use Maybelline Great Lash in Royal Blue its nice bright...and cheap! lol... Ive been through about 5 tubes of it.


----------



## Nox (May 13, 2008)

^ That's just what I've been looking for too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I was also looking for the Caboodle brand blue mascara.  When I couldn't find it anywhere, I came here asking about other brands that may carry the blue in my area.


----------



## makeupgal (May 13, 2008)

I was at Sephora earlier today and checked out Urban Decay's new colored mascara.  They were really pretty and there were four different colors.  Check it out on the web site.

Also, I have MAC's lash mixing medium and I mixed Burnt Burgundy pigment in with it and some other different ones and it works really well.


----------



## IvyTrini (May 14, 2008)

Chanel also has the Inmitible Mascara.  There is a blue colour that is LE, but still available at Macy's


----------



## Kuuipo (May 15, 2008)

Max Factor just came out with some, and I have tried them and they are good.


----------



## Nox (May 15, 2008)

Thank you ladies all so much, I greatly appreciate it!  I have found what I was looking for. ::Yippee!::


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 15, 2008)

Clarins has a new mint green/blue color. It's pretty. Limited Edition I think.


----------



## jillybean (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone remember Maybelline's Blooming Colors mascaras? They had every color of the rainbow. I had every color, too. Every time I see colored mascaras, I shed a tear for Blooming Colors. Those were so cool! I wish they would bring them back but am glad to see there are others out there!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Clarins has a new mint green/blue color. It's pretty. Limited Edition I think._

 
Makeup and Beauty Blog reviewed it, it looks so so good on.


----------



## fredsonic (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Thank you ladies all so much, I greatly appreciate it! I have found what I was looking for. ::Yippee!::_

 
Big fan too, please post some photos!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2008)

I recently bought the UD Big Fatty in Black Cherry.  I posted a review on it on MUA and in a nutshell, I think that there are probably better colored mascaras out there, but I hadn't seen one in this color.  It takes a little extra work to get this applied properly and get even color coverage, and I also use my lash comb to make sure my lashes are in order after the fact.  To me it's also just an "alright" formula. This is a "fun product" for me, as I only use this on a weekend or at a time when I'm not at work so it works for me.


----------



## Nox (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fredsonic* 

 
_Big fan too, please post some photos!_

 
LOL, I can tell you're a big fan just by looking at your lovely avatar!  My blue lashes don't come out nearly as bright because my own natural lashes are pretty dark, but it still shows up nicely.  I'm not in a place where I can put anything on and take a photo, but at some point when I remember next, I will try to rustle up a photo just for you.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 3, 2008)

I found 2 at Yves Rocher: Ocean Blue (waterproof) and Extreme Violet 

Ocean Blue is a beautiful bright blue colour and I love it
I wish the purple one was brighter because it doesn't show up well on my dark lashes   
I love pairing blue mascara with a very natural look; it provides a nice pop of colour in a very subtle way (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Nox (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Zoé~* 

 
_I love pairing blue mascara with a very natural look; it provides a nice pop of colour in a very subtle way (if that makes sense!) _

 
I think that's why many of us like it, for that very reason.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Makeup and Beauty Blog reviewed it, it looks so so good on._

 





 Yup. That's where I first heard of it and went out and brought it the same day I read her review.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_ I think Max Factor just came out with a line for colored mascara too._

 
Yep they have and they look like really vibrant colours too...I just can't seem to find them! Any suggestions from ladies in the Tdot?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I think that's why many of us like it, for that very reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am such a make up noobie/scare-dy cat that I only recently discovered this wonderful little combination of mascara + colours ('what?! you mean it doesn't only come in black???') well I knew about them but thought it would be too 'out there' to wear in public...but that's why I love playing around w/makeup and not just assuming all looks will be too crazy 

Great topic Nox! I hope to see more posts about it, especially when/if others have tried the reds, yellows & greens...and with pics too, as everyone is so adamantly requesting! lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Zoé~* 

 
_Yep they have and they look like really vibrant colours too...I just can't seem to find them! Any suggestions from ladies in the Tdot?_

 
Thanks for the info about the Max Factor mascaras!  Looked on their website and see that they come in 5 color combinations.  It's called "Vivid Impact Highlighting" mascara.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to wear blue and turquoise mascara when I was in high school.

People thought it was bizarre but I KNOW I looked cute.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm really chuffed about this thread because I've been looking for some coloured mascara too! i currently have blue fro australis and hot pink from bys but uh..  they both kind of SUCK!
so i shall be trotting on down to the store later, and most likely asking mum for the diorshow


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Benefit or Doir


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Thanks for the info about the Max Factor mascaras! Looked on their website and see that they come in 5 color combinations. It's called "Vivid Impact Highlighting" mascara._

 
You're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some others had also suggested it as well 

The Lash Perfection Mascara also has a blue in there but oh my goodness they have a ton of mascaras on their site!

I’m surprised they don't have them in Canada but www.drugstore.com sells the full line of products


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 11, 2008)

Dior and Benefit have a blue mascara.  My cousin used the Dior one and loved it.  I use benefit mascara (but not the blue one) and i love it!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 13, 2008)

I might have to look into those Clarins mascaras because they do a Violet one which would be AMAZING on me with my green eyes. I love coloured mascaras, I want to get the yellow Vincent Longo one but I don't do as many yellow looks anymore. Oh who am I kidding...it's unique and that's what counts.


----------



## aimee (Jun 13, 2008)

YSL got colored ones i got one in violet i really love it


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jun 13, 2008)

Now, I haven't tried this line myself... but I just saw a new video tutorial by panacea81 in which she uses a hot pink mascara from this particular line and it was incredibly bright...  seems like it has great color payoff. So I'm assuming the other shades look bright/terrific as well. =P

VIDEO:
YouTube - AVRIL LAVIGNE punk goth emo make up inspired look



_(how it performs on your lashes otherwise, I haven't the foggiest - sorry!)_


*LINE/PRODUCT NAME/SHADES*

*Barry M Cosmetics

"Coloured Mascara"*

*Shades:*
_*Electric Purple
Bright Turquoise
Sky Blue
Emerald Green
Shocking Pink

*_LINK:
Please wait, detecting settings...

A company based in the UK - they ship to most countries around the world; according to their website.


*shrugs*


----------



## XLiluX (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I recently bought the UD Big Fatty in Black Cherry.  I posted a review on it on MUA and in a nutshell, I think that there are probably better colored mascaras out there, but I hadn't seen one in this color.  It takes a little extra work to get this applied properly and get even color coverage, and I also use my lash comb to make sure my lashes are in order after the fact.  To me it's also just an "alright" formula. This is a "fun product" for me, as I only use this on a weekend or at a time when I'm not at work so it works for me._

 
Do you happen to have any photos of the Black Cherry on your lashes? I'm trying to decide between Black Cherry and the purple one.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XLiluX* 

 
_Do you happen to have any photos of the Black Cherry on your lashes? I'm trying to decide between Black Cherry and the purple one._

 
I'm sorry, I sure don't (I don't even own a digital camera anymore!).


----------



## XLiluX (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I'm sorry, I sure don't (I don't even own a digital camera anymore!)._

 
Bummer..

Do you find it very noticeable when you wear it?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XLiluX* 

 
_Bummer..

Do you find it very noticeable when you wear it?_

 
Yes, I find that it is.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried the coloured mascaras from Cherry Culture?
Splash Lash
NYX Mascara
NYX Glitter Wand Mascara
LA Girl Mascara
Amuse Glitter Mascara
Styli-Style Colorlash Mascara
Playboy Beauty Mile High Mascara
Girlactik Star Lash Mascara 
Eyeko Tube Mascara


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

Revlon has a good black-blue one. it's for when u don't want ur lashes to scream blue! but still brightens ur eyes


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't read thru all the responses, but I've recently bought/seen colored mascara at Sephora (their brand and urban decay). Amuse also makes colored mascara and it's found at hole-in-the-wall beauty supply stores. They have a cobalt blue one that I really like!


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Thank you ladies all so much, I greatly appreciate it! I have found what I was looking for. ::Yippee!::_

 

Since I am a Big Bright Blue fan myself, which one did you end up getting?

I always wanted to try mixing medium Lash with Marine Ultra pigment or something like that.


----------

